# MTB Duathlon Cup Nbg. Land



## jobeagle (15. September 2004)

An alle im Nürnberger Raum, die sich auch auf zwei Beinen bewegen können:

Am 9. Oktober startet zum 6. Mal der MTB-Duathlon Cup im Nürnberger Land.
Der Cup besteht aus 4 (Kurz-)Duathlons (meist ist - je nach Trainingszustand - nach 45 Min. bis 1 Std. 15 Min alles vorbei    )

Die Schnaittacher fangen dieses Jahr an:

1. Laufstrecke: 2,8 km
MTB:             15,3 km
2. Laufstrecke: 1,9 km

Weitere Infos gibts unter: http://www.scrschnaittach.de/mtbduathlons2004/duathlon2004.htm


----------



## Frazer (15. September 2004)

Wenn mein Knie des Laufen einigermaßen durchhalten würde, wär das scho a nettes Training   

Naja, vielleicht nächstes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (16. September 2004)

hy volker,

ich glaub das wird nix. du kannst doch nur biken. schon lieber dein knie. und bleib beim biken.

ciao harry


----------



## Frazer (16. September 2004)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hy volker,
> 
> ich glaub das wird nix. du kannst doch nur biken. schon lieber dein knie. und bleib beim biken.
> 
> ciao harry




Najaaaa, Laufen kann ich scho auch    schließlich hab ich ne ganze Zeit lang Langstreckenlauf gemacht.... aber ich bin a bissl aus der Übung


----------



## Florian (25. September 2004)

Blamiert man sich da sehr, wenn man nicht grad völlig austrainiert ist?
Die Berichte vom letzten Jahr klingen so, als würden sich da völlig austrainierte Triathleten um die Wertungspunkte schlagen.
Ich fänd die ganze Sache schon interessant, Biken kann ich schon, aber Laufen tu ich im Training eher ungern, zumindest solang die Jahreszeit es halbwegs erlaubt biken zu gehen.


----------



## jobeagle (26. September 2004)

Hi Florian,

da blamiert sich keiner! Das Feld geht hier sehr auseinander, der Letzte braucht oft ca. doppelt so lang wie der Sieger, von wirklich guten Triathleten (z. B. Bennie Lindberg) bis zur jungen Hobbyfahrererin die es das erste Mal "probiert" ist alles dabei... Sind auch immer einige reine Läufer/Biker dabei! Also einfach mal mitmachen und dann sieht man schon, obs Spass macht   
Erfahrungsgemäs sind die beiden Schnaittacher Duathlons mehr "bikebetont"!


----------



## Florian (28. September 2004)

Also wenn ich es schaffen sollte, mich bei dem Wetter in den nächsten Tagen auch ein paar mal zum Laufen zu bewegen, dann probbier ich das mal aus!


----------



## Diva (28. September 2004)

Am 7.11. ist auch noch einer in Großhabersdorf.
Start ist 9:00 oder 9:30.
Ich habe mir auch vorgenommen, mal so einen Duathlon zu probieren, obwohl ich mich nicht gerade um Wettkämpfe reiße. Aber ich denke, es ist bestimmt eine schöne Gaudi. Weiß jemand, ob da manche mit ihren MTB-Schuhen laufen oder wechselt man wirklich auf Turnschuhe wg. 2 km?

Btw: Bennie Lindberg ist sogar Gigathlet-Sieger von 2004!


----------



## traileruli (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute, was is nu, wer kommt den alles nach Schaittach?
Gruß uli


----------



## TortureKing (8. Oktober 2004)

nöp .. this is only for fitfuc*ers ... not for a singlespeeder


----------



## Kletterer (8. Oktober 2004)

Ein Geheimtipp: psssst!
200 m nach dem Start in Schnaittach-Hailoh gibts einen natürlichen Mini-Bikepark, die Duathlon-Strecke verläuft da ein paar Sekunden mittendurch, ansonsten schwierig zu finden. Vor allem die Kids toben sich dort immer aus, aber auch für Ältere sind ein paar anspruchsvolle Stücke dabei. Hinkommen und gucken, 9.10., 13 h !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (8. Oktober 2004)

Braucht man da jetzt extra Turnschuhe, oder net?


----------



## traileruli (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Divamanu, ich würd Laufschuhe mitnehmen, wegen dem besseren Gefühl.
Läufst du erst, dann Laufschuhe an, rennen,aus Laufschuh hüpf, Radschuhe in den Pedalen hängend (vorher vorbereitet), auf Radel hüpf, in Radschuh reinschlupf, Klett zu und los. Wenn du noch danach nochmal Laufen mußt, dann lauf mit den Radschuhen.
ODER, nimmst du alte MTB-Pedale mit Schlaufen, läufst und radelst du mit einem Schuh.
Gruß Uli


----------



## jobeagle (8. Oktober 2004)

Diva schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht man da jetzt extra Turnschuhe, oder net?



Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander:

1. MTB-Schuhe und Laufschuhe wechseln: kostet halt ein paar wichtige Sekunden - machen aber oft die "Profis";
2. Laufschuhe und (alte) Pedale mit Schlaufen: meine bevorzugte Taktik;
3. Laufschuhe und "einfache" Pedale: kann man halt uphill nicht "ziehen"!
4. Mit MTB-Schuhen laufen: schmerzhaft und nicht empfehlenswert!

also: Laufschuhe sollte man haben (und wenns billige oder "alte" sind)!


----------



## Frazer (8. Oktober 2004)

trialeruli schrieb:
			
		

> Radschuhe in den Pedalen hängend (vorher vorbereitet), auf Radel hüpf, in Radschuh reinschlupf, Klett zu und los.




Also diese Variante sollte man zuvor doch mal geübt haben, hab dabei schon so manchen auf die Nase fallen sehn   

Und ich kann leider wirklich nicht, mein Knie zickt seit Sonntag wieder rum, werds besser mal kurieren


----------



## traileruli (9. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, hallo
hier ist Radio Spocht-Eriwan mit dem neuesten Geschmacks- und Erlebnis-Bericht von der Rennstrecke.
Heute aus Schnaittach von der ersten Veranstaltung zum Nürnberger Land Duathloncup.
Schnaittach, bei Lauf an der A9 gelegen hat nen very busy Ski-Verein mit eigener MTB-Abteilung und vielen Mitgliedern.
Die MTB-Strecke, die zu befahren war, bestand aus Wald-Singletrails, Waldwegen und Schotterpisten, teils mittel-anspruchsvoll und mit 40 hm pro Runde auf 5 km auch mit moderater Steigung versehen.
Die Laufstrecke ging vom Start weg ca 25hm stetig bergan, was ein bischen Körner fraß, danach berab und lange eben als Rundkurs auf Schotter und Waldwegen.
Alle Teilnehmer, bis auf die, welche dies extra trainiert hatten, wusten nicht, wie man sich bei der Aufgabe: Laufen ,MTBiken;Laufen die Kräfte einteilen sollte. Nach Besichtigung der Strecke war ich einigermaßen beruhigt, das ich das packen werde. Manu/Diva mit Jürgen als Wasserreicher und Sandra als Teilnehmerin waren auch da. Ansonsten lauter wohlbekannte Sportler und Halbprofis aus der Umgebung. auch Birgit aus Borkuschd (Burgkunstadt), ihr wisst ja ich bin a older Kulbocher, war a do, weil sa a jeden Scheiß mitmachn muß. Ääh... ja, der Start: alles steht rum in Donschu, aner quatscht sich an Wolf, man beginnt schläfrig zu werden, dann plötzlich kracht ein Schuß!
Ah es geht los. ..... Rest nach dem Essen. Es gibt Fleisch mit Salat, es duftet gut, Mara meine Wasserreicherin hat mir und meinem ausgemergelten, vom Sport verzehrten Körper was gekocht. ......... so ein schmarn schreib doch nur ein Depp.


----------



## traileruli (9. Oktober 2004)

...weider etzt:
also geschoßen, äh gestartet wurde per Schuß zu einer zweiründigen Laufetappe von ca 2,8km. Also zweimal die 25 hm nauf, tödlichst bergab um dann auf der Ebene zu spüren, wie schwer die Haxn sind.
Ich hab den Start verpennt, wollt eh bloß a bisserl Wettkampfathmo inhalieren hier und habs net verkrampft gesehen. Gestartet sind  ca.55 Leute.
ich kam im hindersten Drittel aus der Laufstrecke zu meinem Rad. Im Schlepptau kam hinter mir die Manu und Sandra.
Die Räder haben wir vor dem Start in die Wechselzohne gebracht, mit dem Rest, wie Helm, Bikeschuh usw.
Der Wechsel, also Donschuh aus, Radschuh no, hat meineserachtens viel zu viel Zeit gekostet. Das nächste mal fahr ich mit Schlaufen!
Die Radstrecke war ganz lustig, trailte sich am Anfang durch den Wald. Wer nicht Laufen mit Radfahren in Kombination trainiert hatte (oder garnicht, wie ich) merkte jetzt schon, das die Muskeln einen Hau weghatten. Die zweite Hälfte waren Wald/Wiesenwege und Schotterpisten an Sandgruben und Seen vorbei, wobei der Wald/Wiesenboden sehr schwer war und Körner fraß. Pro Runde 5 km mit 40hm und das drei mal, wobei die Hm's nicht zu spüren waren, eher der Wald/Wiesenboden.
In der Zwiten Runde bin ich mental und auch physisch eingerochen, weil mehrere Leute, die hinter mir in die Bikestrecke einliefen, aufeinmal vor mir auftauchten. Ebenso, verschwanden direkte vorausfahrende Kontrahenden (20m vor mir), um um dann 300m vor mir wieder aufzutauchen. Das hat mich wirklich genervt. Ich wollte schon anhalten und dem Veranstaltungsleiter meine Meinung sagen , aber ich hab mir gedacht "Scheiß drauf". Deshalb hab ich in der dritten Runde angehalten und meinen Sattel höher gemacht. Danach gings mir besser (schmarn) und ich konnte befreit ins Ziel der Bikestrecke radeln, mit nem lustigen Pfeifen aus der Lunge. Auf jedenfall hat mich keiner mehr überholt (bzw. ich habs nimmer gemerkt).
Ich hab nun meine Donschuh nimmer angezogen, weils halt solang dauert, und bin mit den Radschuhen die 2,1 km verlängerte erste Runde zum Ziel der Veranstaltung gerannt. Des war auch net der Weisheit Schluß, also bleibt die Variante mit Schlaufenpedalen und Donschuh. Autsch, das tat weh, zwischendurch rang ich mit mir, aufzugeben oder zu kotzen. Entschieden habe ich mich dann doch zum ins Ziel laufen. Kotzen und Aufgeben fällt aus, es soll ja auch noch Spaßmachen!
Auf jedenfall hat mich auch auf der Laufstrecke keiner mehr überholt.
Hinter mir kamen direkt die Manu und mit abisserl Abstand die Sandra ins Ziel.
Wir waren glaub ich viert-, dritt- und zweitletzter oder soo, also janz weit drausen! 
Um die Leistung etwas aufzupolieren und den Mädels hier etwas die Laune zu heben, die Manu und die Sandra sind sportlich ja keine Luschen, das weiß hier jeder, und wenn die von Opas, Omas und sonstigen Freizeitbikern abgehängt werden, geht da was net mit rechten Dingen zu. Aber aufjedenfall haben wir net abgekürzt. 
Ich bin trotzdem zufrieden, da ich ja nur zu diesm Wettkampf aufgebrochen bin, um mit mir zu kämpfen, halt wie immer.
Dem Veranstalter habe ich die Abkürzerei kenntlich gemacht, er wußte bereits davon, hat sich entschuldigt, sagt selber, daß das Dumme sind, die solches tun, und als Ursache die seit 5 Jahren gleiche Strecke erkannt. 
Fazit: Dumme gibts überall, die sich um Ihre Leistung vor sich selber bescheisen. 
*Die Veranstaltung in Schnaittach war Toll und
...MTB-Duathlon ist eine tolle Sportart*

Gruß Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (10. Oktober 2004)

Es war toll! Normalerweise mache ich ja keine Wettbewerbe mit.
Eigentlich war auch eine 2-Tages-Tour mit dem Mounti und Frankenbiker in die Fränkische geplant, aber der Wetterbericht machte uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Im Nachhinein war das Wetter ja ganz gut.
Aber in der Jahreszeit ist man eh nicht mehr stundenlang auf dem Bike und
von der Ergebnisliste des letzten Jahres waren einige Bekannte von mir dabei und da dachte ich mir, dass könnte ja ganz witzig werden. Nachdem ich es nach 2 Jahren mal wieder mit dem Laufen probiert habe und in den letzten 3 Wochen immerhin zu 70 km Lauftraining geschafft habe, habe ich meinem Divo am Freitag von meinen Gedankenspielchen, da mal mitmachen zu wollen, erzählt. Erkälteterweise wurde ich von ihm begeistert gecoucht - also Rollentausch ;-) 
Nervös war ich so gut wie gar nicht, weil ich auch einfach mal probieren wollte, aber natürlich trotzdem alles gab. Beim Laufen war ich ruckzuck mit 2 Mädels Schlusslicht, den erste Wechsel aufs Rad war zu lang, Ratschen am MTB-Schuh sind für solche Veranstaltung einfach zu kompliziert. Es dauerte etwas bis ich überhaupt mal wieder jemanden sah, aber ich konnte ein paar überholen, die mich dann beim Laufen wieder überholten 
Beim Laufen nach dem Biken dachte ich ich müsste den Hügel hochgehen, aber es ging dann wieder besser und bei jeden der mich überholte, versuchte ich ein bisschen Geschwindigkeit mitzunehmen...
Fazit: Es hat mir rießen Spaß gemacht und ich werde versuchen, bei den nächsten Duathlons auch zu starten, außer in Leinburg. Da werde ich lieber am 7.11. in Großhabersdorf starten. Das liegt einfach näher.
Das einige abgekürzt haben, habe ich nicht mitbekommen, ich konnte es mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, aber wenn das sogar der Veranstalter zugibt... Naja, ist mir egal. Dafür ist es eine richtig familiäre Veranstaltung, wo man mal "Rennluft" schnuppern kann...

@Trialeruli
Soooo weit hinten waren wir jetzt auch wieder nicht...
Ich war 6. von 10 Mädels und 2 Männer waren auch noch langsamer und die, die noch abgekürzt haben natürlich ;-)


----------



## traileruli (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi Diva, hab auch nicht gemeint, daß wir langsam waren mit nem Schnitt von 19,5km/std auf der Radstrecke, nur das faßt alle Freizeitbiker vor uns waren, also die, welche mit ausgestellten Knien vor dir herradeln, die du 2 mal überholst und die dich dann grinzend fragen, ob du schon außer Puste bist.

Hab übrigens Bilder für dich und Sandra, wenn du mir mal per PM deine emil gibst, dann schick ich dir die.
Gruß Uli


----------



## jobeagle (11. Oktober 2004)

Daß da wirklich Teilnehmer "abgekürzt" haben sollen, kann ich mir (bin im veranstaltenden Verein) eigentlich kaum vorstellen (bei dem Aufwand an Streckenposten und Absperrbändern). Waren das wirklich Teilnehmer? Oder evtl. doch nur "Mitläufer"? 
Es stimmt natürlich, daß die Bikestrecke sich im Vergleich zum Vorjahr nur unwesentlich verändert hat, das ist aber auch üblich, und bei Großveranstaltungen (Keiler-Bike, Garmisch - zumindest die kurze Runde...) auch meist so...
100% ausschliessen kann man das natürlich nicht und wenn einer be********n will, findet er vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit. Was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann ist, daß sich mehrere Teilnehmer derart unsportlich verhalten sollten! Das wär natürlich sehr schade, die würden sich ja nur selbst betrügen
Übrigens, das ist keine offizielle Stellungnahme unseres Vereins, ich bin nur mit für die Zeitnahme zuständig aber damit am Rande auch betroffen!

Ok soviel dazu, hier die weiteren Termine des Cups:

23.10.: Start um 13:30 Uhr an der Brauerei Wolfshöhe (3km/18km/3km)
Info.: http://www.lau-net.de/H.Reisslein/rad/mtb-duathlon/MTB-Duathlon-2004/duathlon-2004.htm

06.11.: Start 13 Uhr am Sportplatz Leinburg (3,5km/12,6km/1,75km) weiter Info: http://www.tvleinburg.de/skiabteilung/sites/events_aktuell_mtb_duathlon.htm

20.11.: Start 13 Uhr am Sportplatz Ottensoos (3,6km/18,6km/2,6km)

Viel Erfolg! Mal schauen, vielleicht bin ich auf der Wolfshöhe auch (als Teilnehmer) dabei...


----------



## traileruli (11. Oktober 2004)

Wie dem auch sei, wenn ichs net selbst gesehen hätte, das ab der zweiten Runde Leute abgekürzt haben, sogar direkt, ca 20m vor meinen Augen, dann würd ich auch sagen ich spinne. Ich wollt wie gesagt aufhören in der zweiten Runde, weil mirs einfach keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat, du kämpfst dich an jemanden ran und der verschwindet einfach und tauch in weiter Entfernung wieder auf. Dann kämpfst du dich wieder ran und wieder ist er weg. Vielleicht war es ganz anders, und ich bin einfach eine andere Strecke gefahren wie die anderen, wahrscheinlich war ich bei einer ganz anderen Veranstaltung.
Egal, wie bereits mit dem Veranstallter besprochen, be*******n sich solche Leute nur um Ihre eigene Leistung.

Hinweis zum Duathlon in Großhabersdorf am 07.11.04:
http://www.sv-grosshabersdorf.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=68

Gruß Uli


----------



## jobeagle (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi Uli,

hab dir ne PM geschickt...

Übrigens gibts Bilder vom Duathlon in unserem Photoalbum


----------



## jobeagle (21. Oktober 2004)

Nicht vergessen:

Am Samstag ist der nächste Termin auf der Schnaittacher Wolfshöhe!
Startschuß: 13:30 Uhr
Anmeldeschluß ist heute!
Natürlich kann man sich auch bis kurz vor dem Start nachmelden (10 Euro statt 8).

Ich selbst bin erkältungsbedingt wohl nur als Zuschauer dabei. Bin zwar letzte Woche extra mal gelaufen - aber momentan hat mich die Erkältung voll im Griff... 
Vielleicht wirds aber ja noch bis Samstag...


----------



## traileruli (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallöle, 
ich kann leider nicht, bin auf nem Bikelehrgang.
Gute Besserung an "arbeitsadler" und alle dies derwischt hat.
Den anderen viel Spaß !
Uli


----------



## Frazer (21. Oktober 2004)

Kann man nicht als Verbesserungsvorschlag mal unterbreiten, sowas im nächsten Jahr an einem Sonntag zu machen?!?!?!?

Dann könnt ich wenigstens mitmachen ...    


Grüße
Volker


----------



## Diva (21. Oktober 2004)

Ich würde ja sooooooo gerne, wirklich.
Steht fest im Terminkalender. 
Ich war mit dem Laufen wohl etwas zu ehrgeizig und 
mir tut eine Sehne am Fuß weh und werde am Samstag nicht dabei sein. 
Nach einer Woche Pause werde ich es heute mal wieder langsam mit joggen probieren. Wenn es wieder schlechter wird, werde ich das Laufen sein lassen und auch die nächsten Termine fehlen ... :-(


----------



## traileruli (4. November 2004)

Hallo Hallo, Radio Eriwan spricht:
am 06.11.04 ist wieder ein Duathlon = Mountainbikerace, eingerahmt von 2-maligem schnellem Laufen zu Fuß 
in Leinburg bei Schnaittach. Zählt zum Duathloncup Nürnberger Land.
Gugst du hier: http://www.tvleinburg.de/skiabteilung/index.html
Wer macht mit?
Gruß uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (5. November 2004)

Hallo Uli, man sieht sich!
Hast Du noch einen Link von Ottensoos?
Würder gerne Lauf/Rad-km-Verhältnisse wissen.
Bis morgen, Manu


----------



## radlstadl (5. November 2004)

Hallo Uli,
fährst Du in Leinburg mit?
Ich habe mir überlegt das ganze mal aus Spaß mit zu machen, äußerst langsam natürlich, da bei mir die Zeit ja pro Kilogramm Körpergewicht ins Verhältnis gesetzt wird.
Wo genau in Leinburg ist der Spaß und wo ist Leinburg genau. Autobahn ausfahrt Lauf aber dann?  
Grüße aus Igensdorf vom Radl Stadl Peter.


----------



## traileruli (7. November 2004)

Schaaade, entschuldige, aber ich war nicht dabei. Denn erstens kommt es anders, als zweitens man es denkt, oder soo. Mir si was dazwischen gekommen, wie so oft in diesm Jahr, war und ist meine Zeit nicht planbar. Echt schlimm, wenn man sich was vornimmt, sich darauf freut und dan klappts nicht mit dem Nachbarn. Na ja, es kann nur besser werden.
Gruß an alle die dabei waren, ich hoffe euch hats Spaß gemacht.

Am Sonntag, also heute war ja auch noch Großhabersdforf-Duathlon (MTbiken und Laufen).
Wäre schön, wenn jemand erzählen würde wies war. 
bis bald aufm trail, Gruß Uli


----------



## Diva (7. November 2004)

Gestern der Duathlon war ganz gut besetzt mit fast 90 Teilnehmern und auch 9-10 Frauen. Strecke: 3,5 - 12,4 - 1,75. Die Radstrecke war nicht rechtzeitig markiert, so dass man nicht wusste, was auf einen zukommt. Die Radstrecke war aber was für RR-Fahrer, also wenig technisch und mit einem Cross-Rad war man am besten beraten. Ich bin glaube ich wieder auf dem 6. Platz gelandet. Schön war, dass es anschließend gleich kostenlos Kuchen und warmen Tee gab. Die Auswertung dauerte zu lang und es wurden auch nur die ersten 3 jeder Wertungsklasse verlesen. Bei der anschließenden Verlosung hat aber fast jeder was abbekommen - von Radflasche bis Radhose waren ganz brauchbare Sachen dabei. Viel besser hat mir aber die Radstrecke in Schnaittach gefallen...

...gerade zurück vom Großhabersdorfer Duathlon. Ich hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt, diesen auch noch mitzumachen, aber da ist nicht dran zu denken. Das Laufen macht mich einfach noch zu fertig und mir tun Schultern, Bauchmuskeln und Füße weh. Mein Divo ist aber dort mitgestartet, weil er den Veranstalter kennt. 9 Uhr ist schon arg früh und es waren ca. 30 Leute am Start, darunter eine Frau und ein Blinder mit Tandem. Aber es ging wesentlich volkssportlicher / breitensportlicher zu als beim Duathlon-Cup und so konnte Divo den ersten Großhabersdorfer Duathlon gewinnen. Die Radstrecke war ebenfalls was für Crossräder, teilweise wäre auch Liegelenker nicht schlecht gewesen ;-) Also für MTBler nicht so interessant. 

So jetzt gehts noch auf den Martinimarkt und anschließend in die Sauna zum wieder aufwärmen und entspannen... 

Manu


----------



## radlstadl (7. November 2004)

Hallo Beisammen,
der MTB-Duathlon in Leinburg war ganz nett auch wenn ich nur letzter geworden bin. Das Teinehmerfeld war schon sehr stark. Hobbyradler waren eigentlich nicht da - außer mir. Ich habe ja noch nie radeln und laufen zusammen gemacht. Ich habe mich schon anstrengen müßen mein Durchnittspuls war nach ca einer Stunde und Zehn Minuten bei 166 Schlägen.
Beim Wechsel vom radeln zum laufen bekam ich reichlich Krämpfe in den Wadeln, hat sich aber nach ca. 400-500 Metern wieder gelegt. 
Vieleicht gibts ja noch mehr Duathlons mit mehr Hobbycharakter.
Die Auswertung dauerte wirklich sehr lange und das nette Radlhöschen das ich bei der Verlosung bekam, paßt mir auch nach Hundert Jahren intensivem Duathlontraining nicht. 
Ottensoos ist etwas länger, dort werden dann auch nicht mehr Spassradler dabei sein.
Sauna ist ne super Idee.
Bis dann Peter


----------



## jobeagle (8. November 2004)

Bilder gibts, wie immer, in unserem Photoalbum...


----------



## jobeagle (9. November 2004)

Hi,

ich hab jetzt den aktuellen Zwischenstand reingestellt. Guckt ihr hier  ...


----------



## Diva (9. November 2004)

Mensch Bruno, auf Dich ist Verlass!
Bis bald, Manu


----------



## jobeagle (11. November 2004)

Hi,
hab gestern aktuelle Info von den "Ottensoosern" erhalten:

_...Hiermit laden wir euch zum 4. Wertungslauf 2004 des Duathlon Cups Nürnberger Land nach Ottensoos ein. Termin: Samstag, 20.11.04, 13:00. Saut euer Bike noch einmal richtig ein, gebt vor der Wintersaison noch einmal das Letzte und genießt unser Finisherkuchenbüffet. Die Strecke haben wir im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren geändert: -  3km Lauf als Rundkurs 3 Mal 1km, davon über 2km von den Zuschauern zu beobachten, -  18,1 km Bike (die alte Laufstrecke, ein längerer Anstieg  und die alte Radstrecke anders herum)  -  3km Lauf. Ausgeschrieben waren 3,6km Lauf und dann 2,6km Lauf. Das mussten wir kurzfristig  ändern (s.o).  Am Ende werden die Gesamtsieger des Cups ermittelt und geehrt. Hier geht es an der Spitze enger zu als in den letzten Jahren. Auch die Siegerehrung des vierten Laufes findet im gewohnten Rahmen im Sportheim des FCO statt. Wir freuen uns auf euch. Natürlich ist wie immer auch eine einmalige Teilnahme möglich.

Weitere Informationen gibt es bei mir, auch per Tel. 09123/13809 (AB, 7Mal läuten lassen). Anmeldung bitte bis Fr. 19.11.19:00 bei mir.

Gruß
Alex_

Werd wohl auch mitmischen - obwohl das Lauftraining fehlt, sich dafür aber der erste Winterspeck angesammelt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haudraufwienix9 (14. November 2004)

Den "Bikepark" gab´s schon Mitte der 70er, da habe ich mich damals schon immer mit meinem Bonanzarad ausgetobt. Hat echt Laune gemacht.  





			
				Kletterer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Geheimtipp: psssst!
> 200 m nach dem Start in Schnaittach-Hailoh gibts einen natürlichen Mini-Bikepark, die Duathlon-Strecke verläuft da ein paar Sekunden mittendurch, ansonsten schwierig zu finden. Vor allem die Kids toben sich dort immer aus, aber auch für Ältere sind ein paar anspruchsvolle Stücke dabei. Hinkommen und gucken, 9.10., 13 h !


----------



## Cube04 (15. November 2004)

coole Sache...ich behalt' die Sache mal im Auge....
 
haut nei,


----------

